# Mp122 vs tvs2300



## Serith (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I've been looking at this website for a while, I'm hoping I didn't overlook this somewhere, but if I did, sorry to repost something.

Long story short, Got a 2006 GTO 35,xxx miles on it. In just under 2 months I'll be back in the states, looking to upgrade it.

Planning on Kooks LT headers(1 3/4) with Kooks midpipes with Cat, Spintech 3" exhaust, and of course an intake, probably Volant. 

Also planning on a Maggie SC. My only concern is I can't seem to find the difference between the MP122 and the TVS/MP2300. Can someone please help explain the difference? The website makes it seem as though the MP2300 is just newer, but i've also seen that maybe the 2300 is for bigger engines. Any help would be nice.
Thanks :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

TVS "Twin Vortese's Supercharger" is more efficent than the M112. Its in the shape and twist of the rotors. IMO go for the TVS. Not sure of a price difference but the TVS will, boost for boost make more powwwwrrrrrrr. :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Serith said:


> Well I've been looking at this website for a while, I'm hoping I didn't overlook this somewhere, but if I did, sorry to repost something.
> 
> Long story short, Got a 2006 GTO 35,xxx miles on it. In just under 2 months I'll be back in the states, looking to upgrade it.
> 
> ...


The TVS superchargers are more efficiant than the Gen V superchargers(MP112 and MP122) more twist to the rotors. The TVS2300 is for built motors. Go with the TVS1900 it more friendly for stock bottom end motors. Depends on you power goal a MP122 will get you more than 600rwhp, depending on mods.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

What's the real bottom line price, if anyone knows, on the TVS1900? The prices I see are hard to take.

I'm fighting the desire to buy another car, and maybe a supercharger will keep me happy and save me money when all is said and done 

Still, the vette gs vert is really calling to me, but with options the price climbs like a SOB. I bought the GTO just to not be like every other old guy, but I am just like every other old guy lol.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> What's the real bottom line price, if anyone knows, on the TVS1900? The prices I see are hard to take.
> 
> I'm fighting the desire to buy another car, and maybe a supercharger will keep me happy and save me money when all is said and done
> 
> Still, the vette gs vert is really calling to me, but with options the price climbs like a SOB. I bought the GTO just to not be like every other old guy, but I am just like every other old guy lol.





Thomas at Hendrix Engineering....period..thats who ALOT of guys over on LS1gto buys there from including me.....to OP the Lobes are different..I believe the M series uses 120 degree twists and the TVS uses 160 degree twists. Something no one mentioned is that the M series have alot higher IAT's than the TVS which means power...I have a TVS 1900...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Since my engine is now built to handle much more power than I plan to use for the street, I gave Magnacharger a call.

They said that they sell the "Box 1" TVS2300 for $5950 since I already have the intercooler, Magnavolt and supporting parts from the current 112 on the GTO. 

All I need to do is to buy the GM 90mm throttle body and 12598646 LS9 injectors to support more boost.

For anything close to 1 bar of boost the rep told me that I should consider upgrading to the cog system belt for $375 and perhaps a 3.6 pulley. 8-rib instead of 6-rib.

On 91 octane and with a 10.5 CR forged engine is 1 bar of boost a bit far fetched?

Perhaps I should say that my goals are in the neighborhood of 600rwhp.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I read somewhere that this is the order of good to bad:

TVS2300 > MP122H > MP122 > TVS1900 > MP112H > MP112

This is just off the top of my head.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> The TVS superchargers are more efficiant than the Gen V superchargers(MP112 and MP122) more twist to the rotors. The TVS2300 is for built motors. Go with the TVS1900 it more friendly for stock bottom end motors. Depends on you power goal a MP122 will get you more than 600rwhp, depending on mods.


Here's an illustrated example:

MP (previous gen 3-lobe roots blower): 










TVS (current gen 4-lobe roots blower):










Just for reference here's what a Twin Screw looks like:










From my understanding the TVS is the best solution in the positive displacement blowers until u exceed 15psi.

TVS vs. Twin screw - comparison maps


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> I read somewhere that this is the order of good to bad:
> 
> TVS2300 > MP122H > MP122 > TVS1900 > MP112H > MP112
> 
> This is just off the top of my head.


Friend of mine that have tuned all of the above says different.

The TVS1900/2300 is at the top followed by the MP122, MP112HH and MP112

HH stands for high helix. I think they are around a 120deg twist compared to the standard H with 60deg twist. The MP122 only came HH from what I've read.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> Here's an illustrated example:
> 
> MP (previous gen 3-lobe roots blower):
> 
> ...


The TVS is still a roots supercharger with twin lobes a twin screw have a male and female lobs. Roots push air into the motor what the motor doesn't use becomes pressure. A screw s/c compress air in the s/c itself before it enters the engine


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

The TVS 2300 is the king of the hill.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

1 bar = 14.5 PSI. On a _stock_ engine with 10.5-11 CR only about 7 PSI is safe. Even using Hi Octane fuel and/or
meth spray, you can't go higher because the cylinder pressure will go too high.

Larry




batmans said:


> Since my engine is now built to handle much more power than I plan to use for the street, I gave Magnacharger a call.
> 
> They said that they sell the "Box 1" TVS2300 for $5950 since I already have the intercooler, Magnavolt and supporting parts from the current 112 on the GTO.
> 
> ...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> 1 bar = 14.5 PSI. On a _stock_ engine with 10.5-11 CR only about 7 PSI is safe. Even using Hi Octane fuel and/or
> meth spray, you can't go higher because the cylinder pressure will go too high.
> 
> Larry


How did he get this sorta power? even if I were to factor out the stroker kit, it should still meet my 600RWHP goals on pump, right?






Magnuson 122 Supercharger produces 759 ft/lbs and 725 HP on pump gas. Stroked 404-CID LS2, Custom Comp Cam, Trick Flow LS1 heads, 10.5:1 Moly Pistons, Eagle Forged Crank and Scat H-Beam Rods.

MAX Boost=13 lbs. At 2500 RPM the engine makes over 600ft/lbs and 300 HP with 4.5 lbs of boost.


----------

